# Funny faces



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

My bro-in-law's girlfriend snapped this pic of Bandit over the weekend :lol:









Lets see the faces your horses make


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha! Too funny! Lookit has yet to show me a funny face. I'm waiting with my camera to capture a goofy look


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha awesome captured moment! 

Not a super crazy face of my girl but still a cute ones


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Silly oliver


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute pics!! I have some good ones to share. I can actually get these horses to smile on command for me.

Sapphire.









Apache.









Lakota.









Cheyenne.









Bonnie.


----------



## jessicashallperish (May 18, 2012)

Chubby, i'm not really sure what he was doing, i think he was saying yes. lol


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

I love when horses make funny faces. 









This was my aunt's Quarter Horse x cross gelding named "Jack" after a day of riding the trails near my home town. 









This is my old man Peruvian Paso "Aztec" - getting settled into his temporary camp home during our three day trail ride.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

haha, Aztec is playin peek a boo behind that tree! I love Peruvian Pasos... my first love was a paso.. and he was in Sask as well haha. Still think about him all the time, he's been dead about 14 years now... but loves him to pieces.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Maple said:


> haha, Aztec is playin peek a boo behind that tree! I love Peruvian Pasos... my first love was a paso.. and he was in Sask as well haha. Still think about him all the time, he's been dead about 14 years now... but loves him to pieces.


My parents have 5 - Aztec included. He only behaves for me so he is "mine". Haha. He's such a grumpy old man and hard to catch but such a nice ride when you do catch him.  

I love Peruvians too... but I'll always be a Quarter Horse gal at heart :lol:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

great photos from everyone!!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Not sure if this counts as a goofy face or not, but I thought it was pretty goofy lol.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha I love these pics! Here is my man Winston, he just ate a cookie.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

LOVE this thread. Helps my day at work go by with laughter..lol


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I should've named Doodles Goofy or something. LOL


----------

